

Email threads for groups suck - so we built plan.nr (150 invites - private beta) - waldr
http://beta.plan.nr/beta/HNVIP

======
rafamvc
Great great step by step guide. Did you guys do that inhouse or used a
framework? I'm in need of similar feature. Good job on the design, it looks
great. I think I had similar problem with the fb import, once it kicked back
from FB, it showed me "Oops.. Plannr is currently in private beta and your
details dont seem to be on our beta list. Add your name to the signup list
below, and we will contact you as soon as we have a spare invite. If you think
you deserve to skip the queue drop us an email to beta@plan.nr and tell us
why!"

~~~
adotify
Thanks for the feedback.. its all in house using jQuery, but wrapping it up
into some sort of plugin would be a nice idea.

give us a shout if you want some more details..

------
marceldegraaf
Looks good! One thing that seems weird: after signing up I'm asked to connect
my social profiles to be able to invite people to my Plans. However, after
connecting my Twitter profile I'm redirected to <http://beta.plan.nr/beta>
which tells me I'm not on the beta list.

Is that supposed to happen?

Ninja edit. One more thing: why not use Gravatar for the profile pics, or make
that an option at least?

~~~
adotify
Hey, if you email rich@plan.nr with your details (primary email is the
important thing) we will take a look into the twitter issue. It definitely
shouldn't be doing that...

I had not really thought about using Gravatar, but it does seem like a nice
way to provide profile pics for those who use it, we will look at getting it
implemented in a future update.

Thanks

~~~
marceldegraaf
Thanks for your reply, I'll shoot you an email.

------
sdoering
While trying it out, I could not find a "delete account" button. Is there
anything like this, as i really do not like services, that trap me inside.

glad I used one of my bullshit-spam mail-addresses...

~~~
waldr
We don't have that in yet, I'll make sure we get a fix into the next update as
you're right it's important. In the meantime if you want your details removed
please email me - rich@plan.nr and I'll make sure it's actioned.

------
waldr
Just bumped the server with an update to the social connection issue - should
be back online now. Thank you so much for your feedback so far it has been
really useful.

Please keep it coming!

~~~
adotify
Yep, sorry for the downtime, we only have a single server at the moment, so no
redundancy for doing updates, and it seems a few people were having the social
connection issue, so it needed an emergency patch...

Everything should be all good now :-D

------
waldr
Would love to get some HN feedback, we've just launched into private beta in
the last few days.

~~~
sdoering
Adding one honest Feedback. At first glance i found the "tutorial-function"
quite interessting. The service is showing me, what i have to do/can do. But,
being a little bit more savvy in using these kind of apps, I missed a "Stop
the tutorial" button.

So I had to wait, before I could start making a plan. this friction was too
much after some time and my mind just closed.

Very good idea for "not so savvy" users, though.

~~~
waldr
There is a skip button, but it clearly isn't clear enough. I think it probably
needs to be more directive 'skip this and let me plan' - thanks for feedback

